
The State of Web Development 2010 - johnarcews
http://webgeekph.com/news/the-state-of-web-development-2010/
======
johnarcews
Browser of Choice: Firefox 54% Mobile Browser: Mobile Safari 29% OS of choice:
Mac OS X 51% Javascript libraries: jQuery 78%

Anything surprising to you, or is it about on par with what you expect?

